# 2002 Maxima SE Shocks 84K Miles



## tonym528 (Jul 19, 2012)

I have a 2002 Max SE with 84k miles. I need rear shocks. Should I replace shocks, springs and mounts as an assembly? Is it cheaper to buy assembly? Will there be less labor charged by my mech if he can replace assy instead of shocks only?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Complete strut assemblies are usually only available for "popular applications" and usually for front struts. I don't think you'll find a complete, rear strut assy. w/ the mount and coil spring. You will probably only need to replace the strut, itself. Your mechanic should advise you if there is a need for mounts or springs, but I've yet to see a bad rear mount or spring on an A33 Maxima. If you have the electronic suspension, by chance, you will likely have to get the parts from Nissan as I don't believe there is an aftermarket option for such. On the aftermarket, a good OE type replacement is KYB GR-2's (also called Excel-G). KYB is an original equipment supplier to Nissan of shocks and struts.


----------



## tonym528 (Jul 19, 2012)

Thank you so much for the advice.


----------

